# Stumptown Herf 2/9/08



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

*Location:

4534 SE Belmont, Portland, Oregon 97215*

_*Date: February 9th, 2/9/08*_

_*Time: 4:00 p.m. until we are done*_

*Just a reminder, PM's going out as well. Lets burn some Shwishers.*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am in!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am in!


Me too!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Oh hell yes! More fine pints of stout, please!

:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh crap. Tripp is in, so I have to show so that people will quit thinking that we are the same person.

:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Oh crap. Tripp is in, so I have to show so that people will quit thinking that we are the same person.
> 
> :tu


Where is Fishbeadtwo?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I may be a little later than that, but that is not for sure.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Where is Fishbeadtwo?


arm twisting as we speak, er, type.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Jeez...... I thought you guys knew I have a place I go on Wednesday through Saturday to get cigar money......Plus my brother is coming to town this weekend. If he is a no show and I can get the day off from work......The Stumptown herf has been on my list for sometime now!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

After all the crap I've been through these past couple weeks I'm REALLY looking forward to this. Sam will most likely be game as well.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Are we there yet, are we there yet?



Bigwaved said:


> I may be a little later than that, but that is not for sure.


How late?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Jeez...... I thought you guys knew I have a place I go on Wednesday through Saturday to get cigar money......Plus my brother is coming to town this weekend. If he is a no show and I can get the day off from work......The Stumptown herf has been on my list for sometime now!


You know Mark's good for it. Just have him charge it to his employer as a "consultation fee" that needed to be paid to an outside consultant on something.

:tu

T minus 3 days!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Are we there yet, are we there yet?
> 
> How late?


Working on it. I may be on time still. I will be there though!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be on time...or even early. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I will be on time...or even early. :ss


Excellent. If you beat me there grab a big table.

Real question is, how many cigars will it take to make Joey green? I am hoping we can get him to 5.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, would someone please buy JQ a beer for me? And give him big sloppy wet kiss? Thanks! I knew I could count on you. 
You guys are great. :ss

 (Saturday I gotta get the house ready, bake a cake and marinate ribs for Sunday's twelve hour Scrabble Invitational tournament.)


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Not it!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am headed out in a few. See you all there. We will leave the wet stuff for Yahno to take care of...


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

See you there, I should be there around 3:45 depending on traffic.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It was great herfing with you all again.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> It was great herfing with you all again.


Can't wait to do it again, thanks guys for the great cigars and conversation. BTW, 5 cigars, a personal best. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Great herf everyone. Ran out of steam after 3.5 hours, but not surprising considering how sick I was this past week. Nice place, but with my hearing, it is hard to be out on the end and participate much. That's okay, tho, as it was fun hearing snippets of Kodak Moment's moving experiences. Did you recently move, Joey?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Great herf everyone. Ran out of steam after 3.5 hours, but not surprising considering how sick I was this past week. Nice place, but with my hearing, it is hard to be out on the end and participate much. That's okay, tho, as it was fun hearing snippets of Kodak Moment's moving experiences. Did you recently move, Joey?


Gave us a chance to talk about you once you left.

Thanks again for that very very old cigar!


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I will make one of these. No kidding.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

novasurf said:


> I will make one of these. No kidding.


I look forward to it!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Thanks again for that very very old cigar!


I expect reviews to show up on those sticks you guys.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Twas great herfin' with you folks again! Between the cigars, the great brew, and the conversation not much else could be asked for...

Except for maybe a more co-ed group (to quote one of Joey's friends ).

And Mark, I tried that cigar. Man, that thing was so smoooooooth, and everybody else at the table agreed. Joey probably had the best reaction when he tried it, his eyes went wide! I couldn't taste too many nuances but it was very mild, very smooth, sorta like very fine french vanilla ice cream. Then again, 50 years will do that to a cigar.

:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> And Mark, I tried that cigar. Man, that thing was so smoooooooth, and everybody else at the table agreed. Joey probably had the best reaction when he tried it, his eyes went wide! I couldn't taste too many nuances but it was very mild, very smooth, sorta like very fine french vanilla ice cream. Then again, 50 years will do that to a cigar.
> 
> :tu


Glad you liked it, Jon. Someone should have gotten a pic of Joey.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh man, was that cigar smoooooth. 

I had a great time guys, as usual. I just got over my hangover from that night :hn


----------

